# VPX Meltdown



## Bradicallyman (Feb 6, 2008)

So I was debating whether or not to go with meltdown or another EC stack. Due to the fact that I am moving in with my Fiance soon and do not want to deal with shipping hassles (we are deciding between a couple of places so I don't know what my new address will be) I broke down and went the expensive route... GNC  64 dollars plus tax without a gold card compared to the 40 shipped at some online stores that I have seen. Since shipping is not the best option for me right now I went ahead and bought it because I am impatient and I really wanted to try it. I told the guy about my situation and how I usually buy stuff online and he was generous enough to give me a 15$ gold card for free which brought my total down to 54 after tax. 

I started off with 3 caps today. I don't really feel any difference but I did just take the last one about 20 min ago. I know its late to be taking stims but I have to be up all night anyways 

Going to do some cardio now!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 6, 2008)

Just got back from playing full court games of basketball. I ended up getting kneed in the shin so I had to cut it short but I did notice an increase of energy. I'm not sure if it is all in my head or not so we will see as the week goes on.

About 2 hours after taking it I feel a little bit jittery which is wierd because I have taken EC stacks without even noticing a thing. 

I also never stated my goals in my original post so I will do that now. 
I am on a semi cut right now. Meaning that I am trying to cut but I have so much going on during the weekends for the next few weeks (family birthday dinners and graduation) that it is more of a cut during the weekdays, and more of a maintenance diet on the weekends (Since I will try to make decent choices wherever I go). Im hoping to lose some bf% while not making drastic changes in terms of my cardio, diet or my lifting


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 6, 2008)

Regarding the comment about being jittery...

It is damn cold in my house and I didn't even think about it. I'll let you guys know if I get jittery tomorrow after I smarten up and turn the damn heater on lol


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Day 2*

I took 2 caps with breakfast this morning and I don't really feel any different than I normally do. I think my jitters from last night was from the temperature in my house. Like I said before, I usually don't feel anything from stims and fat burners. I hardly ever felt anything while on an EC stack so I am doubting I will feel much with these. Hopefully they still work thought! My plan is to take 5 caps a day (2 for the first two doses, and 1 for my last dose). That will allow me to run it for 24 days without buying a new bottle.

I did notice that my stool was soft like I read in someone else's log. We'll see if any of that changes.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Day 2*

Took my second dose of two caps. I'm a little jittery right now typing this but nothing too bad. I do feel a lot more awake and focused right now as others have stated. I will report more later


----------

